# Looking for Best Light Gaming Laptop 500-700 USD Range



## Nickoli77 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking to get the best bang for my buck on a light gaming laptop computer. What I mean by light gaming is games like Don't Starve, Minecraft, Spelunky, FTL, etc.., games that don't really need a whole lot of processing power to play (I'm not looking for a laptop to play Battlefield with). About 80% of what I will be doing with this laptop is surfing the web, watching videos, and typing up documents, with the other 20% being gaming. I'm working within the 500 to 700 USD range. Here are some requirements/preferences I have when it comes to laptop computers:

It must have a good battery life for mundane tasks like surfing the internet and typing up documents for work, at least 5 hours of battery life, but preferably more. (I will have it plugged in with the battery taken out for whenever I want to game with it.)


It must be lightweight and portable. The laptop I'm used to using weighs about 5 lbs and I'm pretty comfortable with that weight, although I understand that higher quality gaming laptops do tend to weigh more.
I don't really care about the speaker quality because I usually use headphones when playing games or watching videos, etc...
As for screen size, right now I'm using a laptop with 14" Screen size at 1366 x 768 and I'm pretty comfortable with it. Obviously, larger screen sizes and higher resolutions would be good, but not required.
For storage I'd like at least 250GB of space, the more the better. I don't really need a SSD for a laptop either, plus that would just raise the price.
I would like to buy new, as buying used or “refurbished” electronics always scares the living hell out of me, so unless I can find a really really good deal, I'll always want to buy new.
I don't really care to have a touchscreen, as I probably wouldn't use it at all and it would just jack the price up.
I want a decent keyboard and touchpad layout because I will not be using a keyboard and mouse with it most of the time.
Windows 7 is my preference because I don't find Windows 8 to be at all attractive. (But I can adapt if the deal is good enough)
 
To be perfectly honest, I'm not entirely sure whether I need a “gaming laptop” to meet all these requirements, my understanding of laptop specs is very limited, so I don't really know what I need to accomplish all this. The only reason I'm adding this last part is because I don't want all the “hardcore” gamers insisting I need a 1300 USD build to play Minecraft. I already have a desktop for all my performance demanding gaming needs, this laptop is only for light gaming on trips (i.e. I'm staying in a hotel and I can just plug it in for some light gaming and typing up documents.)

Thank You for your Input!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could be looking at something like this:

Inspiron 15 5000 Series Laptop Available with Touch Screen | Dell

It will be perfect for daily tasks, while gaming it should play the games on Medium settings.


----------

